# 33 1/4" South Dakota walleye



## Wallijig (Oct 5, 2015)

Great weekend in water in NE SD. Fall bite started. Highlight of weekend was when I caught 33 1/4" walleye! Great way to break in new boat! 


Video of release 
https://youtu.be/lxVVqKcDNMk


----------



## overboard (Oct 5, 2015)

WOW: Nice eye there! =D>


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks, Lord truly blessed me with this one.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Oct 9, 2015)

Nice fish! I don't think my fishing gear would hold up to that!


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## richg99 (Oct 10, 2015)

Trophy of a lifetime! Might look good on your Christmas Cards this season....or...maybe not! Ha Ha 

richg99


----------

